# Thx u2 vs PLiix



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

Does THX U2 automatically change the xovers on my Integra 80.2 from the Audyssey settings to 80 hz? Audyssey has all xovers below 80hz.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

I think you'll find that you will have to go in and select the THX mode or 80Hz. I see this happen allot.


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

Mark Techer said:


> I think you'll find that you will have to go in and select the THX mode or 80Hz. I see this happen allot.


Audyssey sets my center at 100. I have not enabled thx in the menu. When I choose THX U2 the sound from the center speaker sounds boomy.

Could it be that that the xover for all the speakers are changed to 80 when I listen?


----------

